# Candlekeep Seekers (RG)



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 12, 2021)

(OOC) Chat Thread Quick Link
(IC) Story Thread Quick Link


*Candlekeep - *The Way of the Lion travels down a sea-sprayed isthmus to a rocky crag overlooking the Sea of Swords. Here the massive citadel of Candlekeep has endured the elements for centuries and defied the degradations of time. Visible for miles around, Candlekeep has an eye-catching silhouette: a high wall interspersed with towers. Those who behold this edifice say it looks like nothing so much as a cake decorated with an overabundance of candles.

*The Court of Air - *Upon paying the required entrance fee of a work of writing not already contained in the library, a newly arrived Seeker enters through the enormous double gates - three times the height of a human and wrought of black metal emblazoned with the sigil of Candlekeep. They find themselves in an wide courtyard that has nary a tree nor a well cluttering its cobblestone expanse.

Most Seekers are never allowed to cross through the *Emerald Door* into the library proper. Instead, they rely on Avowed adjutant guides who fetch their books for them. They may peruse their research in the *Pillars of Pedagogy* - a series of towers of varying heights on the north side of the court. Alternately, they may cross to the south side of the court, where they may engage in lively debate at *the Hearth* - a deceptively modest-looking tavern that is three times as large on the inside as it is on the outside. Or they can quietly contemplate at the *Temple of Oghma*; sleep or read quietly at the *House of Rest*; or take their leisure in the pools and saunas of the *Bath and Steam House*.

This is where you will find the Seekers, who are detailed below:









*OOC:*


Please post your characters here


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 12, 2021)

*The Avowed, Other Seekers, and others. * (AKA the NPCs)

(Other NPCs)
Broun - middle-aged half-orc Coachman
Shedrick - young human Footman


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 13, 2021)

*HAWTHORNE GRANDVIEW*

Human Rogue Inquisitive
Investigator for the *Black Dragon Gate Mining Consortium





*

Hawthorne Grandview is the fifth child (and third son) of Donovon and Harriet Grandview, both long-standing employees of the *Black Dragon Gate Mining Consortium* in the city of Baldur's Gate.  Unlike some of his siblings, Hawthorne was not born strong of arm and thus his desire to join his older siblings as colliers in the Cloak Wood Mines never came to fruition.  Instead, he spent more of his time in his books and began to learn the business side of the Consortium.  As he grew up his powers of observation became his calling card, and he focused his life mainly in dealing with issues of safety, permits and regulation.  Through his research into the mines of yesteryear did he learn about the disappearance of a mining town that was wiped from the face of the earth... and having brought this information to the heads of the Consortium, he was tasked to discover all he could about the situation.  He is traveling to Candlekeep in hopes of learning more about the history of this town and mining in the area.

*CHARACTERISTICS*


*ALIGNMENT:*
Lawful Neutral*GENDER:*
Male*EYES:*
Brown*SIZE:*
Medium*HEIGHT:*
5'6"*FAITH:*
Oghma*HAIR:*
Brown*SKIN:*
Fair*AGE:*
30*WEIGHT:*
145 lb.

*Personality Traits*
I’m always polite and respectful.
I face problems head-on. A simple, direct solution is the best path to success.

*Ideals*
Community. It is the duty of all civilized people to strengthen the bonds of community and the security of civilization. (Lawful)

*Bonds*
My honor is my life.

*Flaws*
I’d rather eat my armor than admit when I’m wrong.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 13, 2021)

*Name:* Kaliban
*Race:* Male Deep Gnome
*Background:* Hermit
*Class:* Psi Warrior
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Proficiency Bonus:* +2
*Inspiration:* No
*Spent HD:* none

*Strength:*12 (+1)
Athlethics: +1​
*Dexterity:*17 (+3)
+Acrobatics: +5​
*Constitution:* 14 (+2)

*Charisma:*8 (-1)
Deception: -1
Intimidation: -1​*Passive Perception:* 10
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18
*Speed:* 25 ft
*Hit Dice:* 4d10
*HP:* 35/35


*Intelligence:*16 (+3)
+History: +5
+Religion: +5​
*Wisdom:*10 (+0)
+Medicine: +2​
+Proficient

*OFFENSE*
Initiative: +3


*Weapon*
Rapier
Dagger
Shortbow*Range*


80/320*To Hit*
+5
+5
+5*Damage*
1d8+4 (b)
1d4+4 (b)
1d6+4 (p)*Notes*
Finesse
Finesse, light, thrown
Ammunition, two-handed
*DEFENSE* *AC:* 18

*Strength:* +3
*Intelligence:* +3*Dexterity:* +3
+*Wisdom:* +0*Constitution:* +4
+*Charisma:* -1


*Proficiencies and Languages*
*Languages:* Common, Gnomish, Undercommon, Deep Speech​*Weapons:* Simple, Martial​*Armor:* All​*Tools:* Herbalism Kit​*Race:* Deep Gnome​+1 Dex and +2 Int​*Speed:* 25 ft​*Size:* Small;​*Stone Camouflage* I have advantage on Dexterity (stealth) checks to hide in rocky terrain.​​
*Background:* Hermit​*Skills:* Medicine, Religion;​*Discovery:* The quiet seclusion of my extended hermitage gave me access to a unique and powerful discovery. The exact nature of this revelation depends on the nature of my seclusion. It might be a great truth, a hidden site, a long forgotten fact, or unearthed some relic of the past that could rewrite history.​*Class:* Fighter, Psi Warrior​*Defense Fighting Style:* +1 bonus to AC when I'm wearing armor.​*Second Wind:* As a bonus action, I regain 1d10 + fighter level HP; I can use this once per short rest.​*Action Surge:*  I can take one additional action on my turn on top of my normally allowed actions.​*Psionic Power:*  I have twice my proficiency bonus of Psionic Energy dice that start as d6's.They fuel various psionic powers, and I can't use a power that needs a psionic die if I don't have any left. The die goes up as you gain levels: at 5th (d8), 11th (d10), 17th (d12).​​I regain spent Psionic Energy dice after a long rest.​​*Protective field:*   When you or another creature you can see within 30 feet of you takes damage, you can use your reaction to expend one Psionic Energy die, roll the die, and reduce the damage taken by the number rolled plus your INT modifier (Minimum 1).​​*Psionic Strike:* Once on each of your turns, immediately after you hit a target within 30 feet of you with an attack and deal damage to it with a weapon, you can expend one Psionic Energy die, rolling it and dealing force damage to the target equal to the number rolled plus your INT modifier.​​*Telekinetic Movement:* As an action, you target one loose object that is Large or smaller or one willing creature, other than yourself. If you can see the target and it is within 30 feet of you, you can move it up to 30 feet to an unoccupied space you can see.  If it is a Tiny object, you can move it to or from your hand. Either way, you can move the target horizontally, vertically, or both.  Once you take this action, you can't do so again until you finish a short or long rest, unless you expend a Psionic Energy die to take it again.​​
​*Equipment:*​Equipment Weight:​Winter Blanket​Herbalism Kit​Quiver​Backpack, with:​-Bedroll​-Mess kit​-Tinderbox​-10 Tourches​-10 days Rations​-Waterskin​-50 ft Silk Rope​Common Clothes​Scroll case with notes​Studded Leather Armor​Metal Shield​Rapier​Shortbow​Dagger x 5​Arrows x 40​109 gp​​*Carrying Capacity:*​​
EncumberedHeavily EncumberedCarrying CapacityPush, Drag, Lift

​*DESCRIPTION and HISTORY*​*HISTORY:* Kaliban was the only survivor of an Illithid raid on his community.  Left for dead by the attackers he was found by a hermit named Faysson. Kaliban was nurtured back to health over the course of several months.  During the many months of recovery Kaliban and Faysson developed a friendship almost akin to a father and son. When he was well enough his adoptive father began to train him.  He spent years with the man learning to hone his body and mind and use them as deadly waepons.  His 'father' grew ill.  Kaliban tried to help him but to no avail.  On his death bed Faysson handed him the tome of knowledge that he had studied and trained from.  He tasked him with taking it to the library at Candlekeep.  Here it would be kept safe.  Kaliban took it and fulfilled his fathers dying request.  Being alone and with nothing else to do he stayed on as a seeker.​​​
*Race:* Deep Gnome
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 175
*Deity:**Height:* 3'4"
*Weight:* 42 lbs
*Complexion:
 Skin:* Grey*Hair:* Bald
*Eyes:* Grey

*APPEARANCE:*​​*PERSONALITY:*​​_Traits:I often get lost in my own thoughts and contemplation, becoming oblivious to my surroundings. I'm oblivious to etiquette and social expectations._​​_Ideal: Free Thinking: Inquiry and curiosity are the pillars of progress. (Chaotic)_​_Bond: Should my discovery come to light, it could bring ruin to the world._​_Flaw: Now that I've returned to the world, I enjoy its delights a little too much._​


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 14, 2021)

Ruznami Warmaker, Dwarven Abjuration Wizard


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 14, 2021)

*Name:* Ethian Silvermoon
*Class:* Cleric of Twilight (worships Sehanine Moonbow)
*Race:* High Elf
*Background:* Noble/sailor
*Size:* Medium (5'11", 175 lbs)
*Gender:* Male
*Alignment:* Neutral Good

*STR:* 16 (+3) [15 base +1 racial]
*DEX:* 8 (-1)
*CON:* 13 (+1)
*INT:* 12 (+1)
*WIS:* 18 (+4) Save:+6 [14 base, +2 racial, +2 asi]
*CHA:* 10 (+0) Save:+2

*HP:* 26 (3d8+3)
*AC:* 19 (Splint mail + 2 Shield)
*Speed:* 30
*Init:* -1
*Passive Perception:* 16
*Senses* Darkvision 300 ft
*Special Defences*Fey Ancestry: You have advantage on saving throws against being charmed, and magic can’t put you to sleep.

*Skills:*
Acrobatics -1
Animal Handling +4
Arcana +0
*Athletics +5 from background
Deception +0
History +1
*Insight +6 from class
Intimidation +0
Investigation +1
Medicine +4
Nature +1
*Perception +6 from elf
Performance +0
*Persuasion +2 from background
*Religion +3 from class
Sleight of Hand -1
Stealth -1
Survival +4

*Proficiencies summary:*
Armor: Light, Medium, Heavy, Shields
Weapons: all
Languages: Elf, Common, Dwarvish
Skills from class: Insight, religion
Skills from background: Athletics, Persuasion
Skills from elf: Perception
Tools from race: Painter’s supplies, Cartographer’s tools, Carpenter's tools, Woodcarver’s tools
Tools from background: Navigator's tools, vehicles (water)
Saves: Wisdom and Charisma



Spoiler: Racial abilities



Speed: Your base walking speed is 30 feet.
Darkvision: 60 ft
Keen Senses:You have proficiency in the Perception skill.
Fey Ancestry: You have advantage on saving throws against being charmed, and magic can’t put you to sleep.
Trance
Elves don’t need to sleep. Instead, they meditate deeply, remaining semiconscious, for 4 hours a day. (The Common word for such meditation is “trance.”) While meditating, you can dream after a fashion; such dreams are actually mental exercises that have become reflexive through years of practice. After resting in this way, you gain the same benefit that a human does from 8 hours of sleep.
Languages
You can speak, read, and write Common and Elvish. Elvish is fluid, with subtle intonations and intricate grammar. Elven literature is rich and varied, and their songs and poems are famous among other races. Many bards learn their language so they can add Elvish ballads to their repertoires.
Elf Weapon Training
You have proficiency with the longsword, shortsword, shortbow, and longbow. retrained: Painter’s supplies, Cartographer’s tools, Carpenter's tools, Woodcarver’s tools
Cantrip: You know one cantrip of your choice from the wizard spell list. Intelligence is your spellcasting ability for it.
Booming blade
Extra Language: You can speak, read, and write one extra language of your choice: dwarvish





Spoiler: Background feature: Noble/Sailor



Skill Proficiencies: Athletics, Persuasion
Tool Proficiencies: Navigator's tools, vehicles (water)

Feature: Position of Privilege
Thanks to your noble birth, people are inclined to think the best of you. You are welcome in high society, and people assume you have the right to be wherever you are. The common folk make every effort to accommodate you and avoid your displeasure, and other people of high birth treat you as a member of the same social sphere. You can secure an audience with a local noble if you need to.





Spoiler: Class Features



Bonus Proficiencies
At 1st level, you gain proficiency with martial weapons and heavy armor.

Eyes of Night
Starting at 1st level, You can see through the deepest gloom. You have darkvision out to a range of 300 feet. In that radius, you can see in dim light as if it were bright light and in darkness as if it were dim light.
As an action, you can magically share the darkvision of this feature with willing creatures you can see within 10 feet of you, up to a number of creatures equal to your Wisdom modifier (minimum of one creature). The shared darkvision lasts for 1 hour. Once you share it, you can't do so again until you finish a long rest, unless you expend a spell slot of any level to share it again.

Vigilant Blessing
At 1st level, the night has taught you to be vigilant. As an action, you give one creature you touch (including possibly yourself) advantage on the next initiative roll the creature makes. This benefit ends immediately after the roll or if you use this feature again.

*Channel divinity* 1x/rest
Channel Divinity: Twilight Sanctuary
At 2nd level, you can use your Channel Divinity to refresh your allies with soothing twilight.
As an action, you present your holy symbol, and a sphere of twilight emanates from you. The sphere is centered on you, has a 30-foot radius, and is filled with dim light. The sphere moves with you, and it lasts for 1 minute or until you are incapacitated or die. Whenever a creature (including you) ends its turn in the sphere, you can grant that creature one of these benefits:

You grant it temporary hit points equal to 1d6 plus your cleric level.
You end one effect on it causing it to be charmed or frightened.

Channel Divinity: Harness Divine Power
As a bonus action, you touch your holy symbol, utter a prayer, and regain one expended spell slot, the level of which can be no higher than half your proficiency bonus (rounded up). The number of times you can use this feature is based on the level you’ve reached in this class. 3rd level, once; 7th level, twice; and 15th level, thrice. You regain all expended uses when you finish a long rest.

Channel Divinity: Turn Undead
As an Action, you present your Holy Symbol & speak a prayer censuring the undead. Each undead that can see or hear you & within 30 feet of you must make a Wisdom Saving Throw. If the creature fails, it is Turned for 1 minute or until it takes any damage.
A Turned creature must spend its turns trying to move as far away from you as it can & can't willingly move to a space within 30 feet of you. It also can't take Reactions. For its Action, it can use Dash or try to escape from an effect that prevents it from moving. If there's nowhere to move, the creature can use the Dodge Action.



*Spellcasting:*
Spell Attack Modifier: +6
Spell Save DC: 14
Cantrips Known (4+1 racial): Booming Blade, Guidance, sacred flame, mending, word of radiance
Spells prepared (8) *domain:
Level 1: *Faerie Fire, *Sleep, bless, healing word, Guiding Bolt, sanctuary
Level 2: *Moonbeam, *See Invisibility, Spiritual Weapon, Silence®, augury®, aid
Spell Slots: 4/3/-/-/-/-/-/-

*Weapon* Attack Damage Type Range
longsword +5 1d8+3 S
Warhammer +5 1d8+3 B
Dagger +5 1d4+3 P 20/60



Spoiler: Equipment




qtnameACgpweight1​Splint17​200​60​3​daggers6​3​1​longsword15​3​1​warhammer15​2​1​signet ring5​-1​set if fine clothes15​6​1​set of adventurer's clothes2​4​1​longsword15​3​1​10 gp ink - 1 ounce bottle10​1​1 gp 10 sheets of parchment1​1​2cp ink pen0.02​1​whetstone0.01​1​1​scroll of pedigree--1​explorer's pack10​59​Includes a Backpack, a Bedroll, a Mess kit, a Tinderbox, 10 torches, 10 days of Rations, and a Waterskin. The pack also has 50 feet of Hempen rope strapped to the side of it.1​holy symbol emblem (on shield)5​1​holy symbol emblem (on sword)5​1​holy symbol emblem (on warhammer)5​1​holy symbol amulet5​1​50​sheets of parchment5​5​scroll cases5​5​10​chalks (different colours)0.01​3​empply vials with lids3​1​cartographer tools15​6​1​woodcarver tools1​5​1​navigator tools25​2​1​flute2​1​1​augury spell component (coloured crystals)25​3​sacs 1cu ft/30 lbs1.5​0.03​1​pouches1​2​money2.46​






Spoiler: Background



Ethian is rich boy with an ethical streak. He was pampered as a young noble, until his family had to flee their home and stronghold on the mainland. He was a rather young elfling, and during this traumatic time, he was exposed to the touch of an undead. He recovered, but his body reacted strangely: he was robbed of the normal elven nimbleness, which he compensated for by focusing on more physical endeavors.
Aside from the noble pursuits that his long elven lifepan gave him such as navigation, boat building and arts, he became a devoted follower of Sehanine Moonbow. The moon maiden rewarded the young elf with many magical gifts, which he used on several adventures mostly involving the seas.
More recently, he was tasked to bring a few books to the great library, a gift from the eleven court to the keepers of knowledge.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 15, 2021)

Argenti, Genasi Warlock

Argenti comes from Mulhorand, one of the Old Kingdoms in the East. A Warlock in the service of her Matron Ancestor, the Dao Aurumamma, she has traveled far to the vast libraries of Candlekeep on a quest for magical gems. On the journey she had more than a few misadventures, and is eager, perhaps overly so, for a windfall of any kind.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 9, 2021)

*Crock Jon Sin*
NG Half-orc Battlemaster 4






Spoiler: Crock Jon level 4



*Abilities*
STR 19 (+4) [save +6]  18
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 14 (+2) [save +4]
INT 8 (-1)
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 12 (+1)

Size M
Speed 30
AC 14
Init +2
Hit Points: 36 (4d10)

*Proficiency bonus*: +2
*Proficiencies*: all armour, shield, all weapons
*Skills*: Intimidation, Athletics, Perception, Animal Handling, Survival
*Tools*: Carpenter’s, Vehicles (land), Tattooing
*Languages*: Common, Orc
*Darkvision*: 60’

*Attacks*:
Fists: 1d20+6 for 1d8+4 bludgeoning (1d6+4 if holding a shield)
Net: melee or thrown 1d20+6 (range 5/15) restrained (DC10 Str for less than Huge) or 5 slashing (AC 10)

*Background*: Folk Hero
* Rustic Hospitality.

*Fighter Abilities*:
* Fighting Style: Unarmed Fighting
-- Unarmed strikes do 1d6+STR bludgeoning.
-- if no weapons or shield, 1d8+STR
-- 1d4 to someone I’m grappling at start of my turn
* Second Wind:
-- bonus for +1d10+fighter level HP, 1/short or long
* Action Surge:
-- additional action and bonus, 1/short or long
* Combat Superiority:
-- 4d8 superiority dice per short or long
-- Menacing attack: + damage and Wis save (DC 14) or be frightened until end of next turn
-- Trip Attack: + damage and Str save (DC 14) or be knocked prone
-- Disarming Attack: + damage and Str save (DC 14) pr drop object at feet
* 
Racial abilities*
* Relentless Endurance:
-- when reduced to zero HP, go to 1 instead, 1/long
* Savage Attacks:
-- +1 weapon die with crit on melee weapon attack

*Skills*:
+2 (dex) Acrobatics
*+2 (wis) Animal Handling*
-1 (int) Arcana
*+6 (str) Athletics *
+1 (cha) Deception
-1 (int) History
+0 (wis) Insight
*+3 (cha) Intimidation*
-1 (int) Investigation
+0 (wis) Medicine
-1 (int) Nature
*+2 (wis) Perception*
+1 (cha) Performance
+1 (cha) Persuasion
-1 (int) Religion
+2 (dex) Sleight of Hand
+2 (dex) Stealth
*+2 (wis) Survival*





Spoiler: Equipment



*Equipment*:
Tattooing Kit
Carpenter's Kit
Antitoxin
Crowbar
Healer's Kit
Explorer's Pack
Manacles x 2
Net x 3
Hide armor
Silk rope, 50'
Dagger
Book: _Ane Chronologie of Ye Pugilistick Artes, with ane Discourse on the Usurpation of this Fyne and Noble Tradition by the Cretins and the Commons_
139/400gp spent  (+4 healing potions? leaves 61 gp)





Spoiler: Background



*Defining Event*: Winning the Sword Coast Boxing and Pitfighting Open, and remaining undefeated for five years.
*Personality*: Desperate to be seen to be reformed. I'm not the angry man I was.
*Ideal*: One is to be judged by their actions now, not by their actions in the past.
*Bond*: Uncle Broun and Mr. Miller showed me a new way. Now, I'm a builder.
*Flaw*: Easily flattered with accounts of past glories.

When Crock Jon knocked out the defending champ with the first punch he landed, the initial accusations were that the fight had been rigged. There the dragonborn lay unconscious at Crock's feet, their wrists still bound by the silk cord that the fights not in the pits required. It was the fastest final recorded, and the first of many victories for the unknown halforc.

Crock Jon kept his title for five years, and during that time he met many fans, and he indulged himself a great deal, in many vices that he prefers not to talk about any more, though truth be told, he does not fully abstain from them even now. There were also a few jealous fighters not content to wait for a formal match. These fights he did not always win, usually because they were armed or armoured or both.

It was his mother's sister's husband, Uncle Broun, who first took him aside and suggested retirement. Crock was resistant, but he also knew his streak would not last, and that leaving now would keep him popular with the villagers of the coast, who liked the fact that anyone had dislodged a dragonborn or a dwarf from the title for the first time this century. Broun introduced Crock Jon to Mr Miller, who offered to apprentice the fighter and teach him a trade. First it was tables. Then house frames. But it was as a wheelwright that Crock truly found renewed satisfaction.

Taking the lumber from a fallen tree once it has lain by the riverside while it seasoned, and then slowly, patiently, wrapping its wood around the spokes so that what had been rigid and strong, found a new shape, capable of moving forward on its own. Though he didn't use the word, for Crock Jon, this was a metaphor for himself.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 11, 2022)

Hypersthene Cairngorm "Cairn",
NG Earth Elemental Rune knight 4 (warforged)



Spoiler: Abilities



STR 18 (+4) [save +6]  base 15 (+1 racials +2 @4th)
DEX  8 (-1)
CON 16 (+3) [save +5]  base 14 (+2 racial)
INT 12 (+1)
WIS 13 (+1)
CHA 10 (+0)

Size M
Speed 30
AC 18
Init -1
Hit Points: 43 (10 + 3x7 + 12 ( 4 x Con) )

*Passive:*
Perception 13
Insight 11
Investigation 13

*Senses: *
darkvision 120'
blind sense

*Proficiency bonus*: +2
*Proficiencies*: all armour, shield, all weapons
*Skills*: Intimidation (Fighter), Investigation (Haunted one), Perception (Fighter), Stealth (warforged), Survival (Haunted one)
*Tools*: Jeweller's tools (Fighter), Smith's Tools (Rune knight)
*Languages*: Common, Dwarven (Faction agent), Giant (Rune knight), Primordial (Terran, warforged), Undercommon (Faction agent)

*Attacks*:
Maul: 1d20+6 for 2d6+4 bludgeoning
Morningstar: 1d20+6; 1d8+4 piercing
Fist: 1d20+6; 1d4+4

*Background*: Faction agent
Feature: Safe Heaven

*Fighter Abilities*:


Spoiler: Fighting Style: Blind fighting



You have blindsight with a range of 10 feet. Within that range, you can effectively see anything that isn’t behind total cover, even if you’re blinded or in darkness. Moreover, you can see an invisible creature within that range, unless the creature successfully hides from you.


* Second Wind:
-- bonus for +1d10+fighter level HP, 1/short or long
* Action Surge:
-- additional action and bonus, 1/short or long
* Frost rune 1/short rest
-- bonus action: for 10 minutes gain +2 to Str/Con saves and ability checks
-- advantage on Intimidation and Animal Handling
* Stone rune 1/short rest Wisdom DC 13
-- advantage on Wisdom (Insight) checks
-- darkvision out to a range of 120 feet.
-- reaction: when a creature you can see ends its turn within 30 feet of you, you can use your reaction to invoke the rune and force the creature to make a Wisdom saving throw. Unless the save succeeds, the creature is charmed by you for 1 minute. While charmed in this way, the creature has a speed of 0 and is incapacitated, descending into a dreamy stupor. The creature repeats the saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on a success. Once you invoke this rune, you can’t do so again until you finish a short or long rest.

* Giant's might 2/long rest
-- bonus action: become large for 1 minute
-- -- advantage on Str saves and checks
-- -- 1/turn deal extra 1d6 on a hit

* 
Racial abilities*


Spoiler: Constructed Resilience



-- You have advantage on saving throws against being poisoned, and you have resistance to poison damage.
-- You don’t need to eat, drink, or breathe.
-- You are immune to disease.
-- You don’t need to sleep, and magic can’t put you to sleep.





Spoiler: Sentries rest



-- When you take a long rest, you must spend at least six hours in an inactive, motionless state, rather than sleeping. In this state, you appear inert, but it doesn’t render you unconscious, and you can see and hear as normal.





Spoiler: Integrated protection



Your body has built-in defensive layers, which can be enhanced with armor:
-- You gain a +1 bonus to Armor Class.
-- You can don only armor with which you have proficiency. To don armor other than a shield, you must incorporate it into your body over the course of 1 hour, during which you remain in contact with the armor. To doff armor, you must spend 1 hour removing it. You can rest while donning or doffing armor in this way.
-- While you live, the armor incorporated into your body can’t be removed against your will.


* One skill, one tool, one language

*Skills*:
-1 (dex) Acrobatics
+1 (wis) Animal Handling (advantage on the roll - frost rune)
+1 (int) Arcana
+4 (str) Athletics
+0 (cha) Deception
+1 (int) History
*+3 (wis) Insight (advantage on the roll - stone rune)
+2 (cha) Intimidation (advantage on the roll - frost rune)
+3 (int) Investigation*
+1 (wis) Medicine
+1 (int) Nature
*+3 (wis) Perception*
+0 (cha) Performance
+0 (cha) Persuasion
+1 (int) Religion
-1 (dex) Sleight of Hand
*+1 (dex) Stealth*
+1 (wis) Survival





Spoiler: Equipment



Jeweller's Kit
Smith's Kit
Splint mail (200gp)
Morningstar (15gp)
Shield (10gp)
Maul (10gp)
Climbing potion (50gp)
Healing potion x2 (100gp)

*1pp 5gp remaining
Total weight carried 82 lb.*





Spoiler: Background



*Defining Event*:
*Personality*: There’s nothing I like more than a good mystery.
I don’t run from evil. Evil runs from me.
*Ideal*: Self-Improvement. The goal of a life of study is the betterment of oneself. (Any)
I try to help those in need, no matter what the personal cost. (Good)
*Bond*: Spirits are drawn to me. I do all I can to help them find peace.
There’s evil in me, I can feel it. It must never be set free.
*Flaw*: I talk to spirits that no one else can see.
have certain rituals that I must follow every day. I can never break them.

Cairn is black-grey creature of stone, spiky growth going up from his head instead of hair and eyes simply being shiny black (hypersthene) on matte black of his body (cairngorm). He is powerfully built, reminiscent of dwarves, low to the ground, but wide. His walk is more of a glide, at least on a rocky terrain. Once he steps onto wooden floor or deep layer of organic material (such as might be found in the forests) he raises his legs too high and walks awkwardly.

In a fight, he smashes things with great stones pulled from his own body.

He is physically powerful, but peaceful - not exactly a scholar, but curious about the world, study of "soft creatures" is his hobby and cutting jewels for those who cannot appreciate them in their original form is his normal work. Over the course of decades, he learned how to imbue things with power through exotic runes drawn on stone or metal. He learned there are evil creatures in the world and that one should be able to defend one's self. But mostly, he is interested in helping and his sometimes childish curiosity and lack of restraint makes him inappropriate for courtly functions despite his linguistical talents.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Apr 25, 2022)

oops


----------

